# The $100 WS2000 or the $200 WS3000- What's the difference?



## MarkwithaK

I actually bought one of these a few years ago before I even really had anything to sharpen on it….due to a mix-up on their web site Sears had these for less than $20 one day so I figured why not. Tried it out on an old cheap Stanley chisel that had literally been used to pull nails. I was surprised that the WS300 managed to restore it to usable condition. At it's regular price point it wouldn't be in my budget but at $20 i was a no brainer.


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, glad you did that one. I had actually been wondering about which one to get and if the 3000 was really worth the extra. Thanks


----------



## SirFatty

Can either be used to sharpen knives or scissors?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Fatty*- Both can sharpen knives and scissors but you have to get the optional attachment for it. I actually made another video for the accessories, including the knife sharpening kit. Here it is.


----------



## MarkwithaK

I do believe that there is an attachment for knives and scissors but don't quote me on it. I have freehanded a small pocket knife on the 3000. The results were less than great but that is mainly due to me as opposed to the machine.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice review.

Had I seen your review a year ago….
I still would have bought the WS3000!!! ;^)

Great machine, well worth the money!!!


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for the review. Love my 3000.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Stumpy great reviews


----------



## superdav721

I have a 3000 and a tormek. I use them both. The 3000 is handy and easy to use. No fuss no mess.


----------



## Kentuk55

Gr8 review Stumps. Thnx for your input/output


----------



## doubleDD

This review helped me to stop pondering on a new sharpening system. The versatility and different attachments are endless. Thanks Stumpy for a great simple review.


----------



## dschlic1

I was able to purchase a WS2000, ne in box, at less than half price on Craigslist. I have successfully sharpened my plane, wood chisels, knives and even a machete on it. Does not have all the bells and whistles of the WS3000, but is very useful in the workshop for any type of cutting instrument. If you can find a WS200 at a good price do not pass it up!


----------



## wooddon

Got the WS3000 it is great


----------



## DJPeck

I have a box full of sharpening stuff to get rid of. I watched videos and read and read. Scary sharp? Never got there. At best, vaguely sharp. Then, the WS3000 arrived in my shop. I enjoy sharpening with it. And sharp lathe tools, chisels, and planes are a delight to work with. Used to check for sharpness with my thumb. That finally healed. Now I call in my dog. I renamed him Patches.


----------



## 47phord

Stumpy, I would like to get a WS and build your WS workstation with the MDF discs. My question is, would the WS2000 work just as well for that? Money's tight, and I can't part with $200 for the WS3000 but my planes are getting dull.


----------



## jonah

Count me in as interested in using a WS 2000 in the same way you use your 3000 in the earlier video. I could see myself building a cabinet/stand for it, making a few MDF discs, buying the leather wheel, and coming out at far less spent than for a 3000.

Is that feasible? Is the 2000 just too fast?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great video Stumpy. A WS is on my Christmas list.


----------

